# Brum - Museum Collections Centre Open Day 28th Oct



## baldrick (Oct 20, 2006)

C+P from an email, sorry.  But a mate went to the one in May and he raved about it  looks fucking wicked, to be fair.  Shall be going for sure  

OPEN DAY AT MUSEUM COLLECTIONS CENTRE

Another chance to see behind the scenes into the biggest Museum store imaginable. Stuffed from floor to ceiling with a mind boggling array of objects from sculptures and gargoyles to a collection of historic motorcars there really is something to fascinate everyone.


Due to the success and popularity of the first Open Day at the Museum Collections Centre in May a second one is being held on Saturday 28th October. The site is in Dolman St, Nechells just a couple of miles from the city centre and close to Duddeston Rail station and the No. 26 bus stop. Free parking is also available.  A vintage bus service, courtesy of Aston Manor Transport Museum, will travel between Birmingham Museum and Art Gallery and the Museum Collections Centre at regular intervals stopping on route at Thinktank. You can also visit the Aston Manor Transport Museum via the bus service (small entrance fee) to visit their great collections.

The Open Day is free and times are 10.00 - 4.30. For more information, a bus timetable or a map please contact Julia Kirby on  0121 303 2836 or by lotus notes email.


----------



## aqua (Oct 20, 2006)

arses I think we might be away 

that looks so cool  I think its just a friday night thing so if it is and I can speak on the saturday I'll be there


----------

